

Open or Trivial? [pdf] - dwolfson
http://linushamilton.com/misc/Open_or_Trivialv2.pdf

======
dwolfson
some answers:

[http://linushamilton.com/misc/Open_or_trivial_answers.pdf](http://linushamilton.com/misc/Open_or_trivial_answers.pdf)

